# Many Retirees Decide To Return To Work



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 20, 2018)

"Unretirement is becoming more common, researchers report. A 2010 analysis by Nicole Maestas, an economist at Harvard Medical School, found that more than a quarter of retirees later resumed working. A more recent survey, from RAND Corporation, the nonprofit research firm, published in 2017, found almost 40 percent of workers over 65 had previously, at some point, retired."  Have you ever considered going back to work?  I consider it for three seconds then think..."Naaah"
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/30/health/unretirement-work-seniors.html


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2018)

It's easier for me to control my expenses than it would be for me to go back to work.

At this point in my life, I would be an awful employee!


----------



## Manatee (Sep 20, 2018)

I didn't retire, I escaped.


----------



## dkay (Sep 20, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's easier for me to control my expenses than it would be for me to go back to work.
> 
> At this point in my life, I would be an awful employee!



That sums it up for me too


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 20, 2018)

"GOD NO",The thought of getting up at 5:30am the 3 days I worked at a local hospital,walking 8 blocks in all kinds of weather to get there has lost its appeal to me Sue


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 20, 2018)

If I could go back to work and just do my job without all the bullshit and bad tempers that working for lawyers entails, I'd be back tomorrow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2018)

I'd never go back to work, would lower my standard of living before doing that, waited long enough to be able to retire, and I retired early.  I've talked to a couple of cashiers at Walmart who said they worked there part time after they retired from another company, because they couldn't stand being around their husbands 24/7.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 21, 2018)

I loved my job/career, but times change and it simply wasn't valued as much any longer. The biggest obstacle was commute distance. Even at top salary - one of my old bosses wanted to rehire me - it wouldn't be worth commuting 1.5 hrs each way, through two of the worst freeways. 

Besides, don't need the money and having too much fun to return to the daily grind, LOL!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 21, 2018)

They'd   have to gag me and drag me back to  that  ole  stompin'  ground  !!


----------



## DaveA (Sep 21, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd never go back to work, would lower my standard of living before doing that, waited long enough to be able to retire, and I retired early.  I've talked to a couple of cashiers at Walmart who said they worked there part time after they retired from another company, because they couldn't stand being around their husbands 24/7.



Oh no!!!!  I think I spotted a Walmart employment form on the kitchen table yesterday.  I'll have to try and improve my behavior, at least until this crisis passes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 21, 2018)

DaveA said:


> Oh no!!!! I think I spotted a Walmart employment form on the kitchen table yesterday. I'll have to try and improve my behavior, at least until this crisis passes.



I think that your wife left the application on the table for you!layful:nthego:


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 25, 2018)

Retired 11 years ago and I'm still a few months shy of 65. Going back to work has never crossed my mind.


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 25, 2018)

I retired 9 years ago and 6 years ago took a part time job. one and a half years ago I retired again, maybe for good, who knows. I like the freedom but sometimes I miss the jobs, the money didn't hurt as well. anyway I think I am sticking to retirement,


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a little while to go before I retire, but I doubt I would ever go back to work for anyone else again once I do retire unless I desperately needed the money. If I was bored I would find something to fill my time other than working for someone else.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 26, 2018)

I doubt that many retirees go back to work because they "like" it....more likely, some have to return to the Grind because of financial shortcomings.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 26, 2018)

NO.…  I've been retired since 2006 with a Pension....Hubby retired a year before me, also with a Pension....We were married very young...
I had odd jobs when the kids were in school....Then in my late thirties I got a job as a Secretary in the local High School and retired after 25 years....By that time I
was in my Sixties....We are enjoying our retirement....


----------



## Trade (Oct 14, 2018)

I retired 11 years ago. I was 60. Since that time I have done not one lick of work for pay and I have no intention of ever doing so in the future. I was born to be a bum and I'm damned good at it.


----------



## NewRetire18 (Oct 15, 2018)

From my office where my computer is, I can see the only road out of the subdivision where I live. It has a cul-de-sac at the far end. After a year of retirement, I am still trying to kick my 'work' schedule sleep-wise, but it is getting a little better. Still, I was up at 5am this morning, in the dark, and as I sat here with my fresh coffee, I watched the tail lights leaving the neighborhood. They started before I got up, and last one left at about 7:45.
Hmmm....will I go back to work? 
um,
Nooooooooooooooo!!!!  layful: layful: layful:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 15, 2018)

We retired in our mid 50's and thought that we might get part-time jobs.  However, we soon realised that we were becoming too busy with things we wanted to do.  We were also able to afford not to work, so we didn't.  That was 12 years ago, and we've never been so busy.  Our state and occupational pensions allow us a comfortable retirement and life is good.  Back to work - no way!


----------



## Leann (Oct 15, 2018)

I retired 3 years ago when I was 59 but was asked to come back to work on a part-time, as-needed basis. I work remotely from my little house in the country. No rush hour traffic to deal with, I set my own hours, and I only take the work when I want to. The extra income has been nice but I'm ready to stop working completely. I LIKE not knowing what day of the week it is, sleeping until whatever time I want to wake up (some days it's early, other times it's almost noon) and not having a schedule. I want that to be full-time so I'm going to give up the part-time work soon.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Don M. said:


> I doubt that many retirees go back to work because they "like" it....more likely, some have to return to the Grind because of financial shortcomings.



I tend to agree Don. I would never go back myself but do without some things so I won't have to.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 16, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's easier for me to control my expenses than it would be for me to go back to work.
> 
> At this point in my life, I would be an awful employee!




the problem with cost cutting vs income generation is cost cutting always has a bottom . when costs keep rising and there is nothing left to cut  it becomes very apparent as to the difference between cost cutting vs more income .

many retirees start out in good shape  ,  but they confuse cost cutting with finding ways like investing to keep income growing too . they feel they don't need to up the volatility . then rising expenses and nothing left to cut turns their lives much more stressful as they sweat every unexpected bill . so they are eventually  forced to find ways to increase income .

the problem is the later it gets in the game the more investment timing plays a roll and that never ends well so work is the most popular method of bringing in more income . over a 30 year retirement you can almost set your watch to the fact you will grow your money  nicely . shorten that time frame and the shorter you  make the period the more you are rolling the dice .


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 16, 2018)

the things my wife and i do today that could be considered work we would do for free as volunteers if we had to .

i enjoy getting out one day a week and teaching at my old company . i have been doing it for 3 years . my wife and i have  a little photography business that grew out of a hobby . we sell our photo's and files on line .

i got back in to my drumming and put huge amounts of time in to it now . i hope to do some paying studio work . so all these things i guess can be called work but we really enjoy it . in fact my wife just signed up to be a sub for the preschool she used to work at . she misses the little ones and her friends .


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

I don't miss working at all, but if I did go back, it would have to be a desk and computer job. Absolutely nothing on the "physical" side. I absolutely loved my last job, except for the driving part. Had my own office/computer/phone and, when I did help out in the warehouse, it was very light lifting. 

OTOH, my wife does like working, but would really like having Fridays and Mondays off (LOL). But, if she doesn't get enough sleep at night, her next day at work has to be a "more than one cup of hot chocolate w/some coffee" day. 

I have a much easier time finding things to do at home than she does.

Thing is, some Seniors may want to go back to work part-time, but due to health reasons, that just can't happen.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 16, 2018)

working on your own terms is always very different from working because you have to .

i always say being retired may not necessarily mean not working . it can mean just not having to work . i don't consider anything i do "work".

  the fact i get paid for what i do is a bonus   ha ha ha


----------



## TravelingLife (Dec 15, 2018)

Business owners, we tried to retire in our 40's - lasted 2 months. Thank God, we didn't sell. Took back management, still working, not hard and not full time. Have others to do that. 
Might sell in next few years, we get have too much fun doing what we do. Can believe we get paid for what we do and neither can others.


----------



## Bodog (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm newly registered and not quite retired yet. Telling my wife that I'll retire next spring, but she doesn't believe I'll go much beyond my 62nd birthday in July of this year.

I am considering an offer to mow part time on a golf course near by...some money, but more importantly free green fees.


----------



## Knight (Feb 18, 2019)

I had no problem adjusting to retirement. Planned early retirement at age 55 but managed to beat that goal & retired at age 54. Part of retirement planning included what to do with the hours awake, that was 24 years ago. 


What fills the hours awake? Anything we feel like doing.


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 18, 2019)

I have a friend that retired but because he couldn't keep himself busy enough, he couldn't stand it and went back to work. He's in his 70's and still working and it's at night too. He is so happy!


----------



## TravelingLife (Feb 19, 2019)

if you own a business that you love, doesn't feel like work, have good employees who can handle the business while one is off seeing the world. You don't retire. We have something to sell - a business. We tried retirement in our 40's and 50's, hiring people who we thought could run it. haha No one cares about a business like the owner. We don't work as many hours as we use (maybe 20) to but we still have something to keep us creative and our brains working. Plus we'd miss those people who we've been doing business with for decades.  
I can't imagine being in a position where I count down the days till "I'm out of here." Not everyone is shackled to working for someone other than themselves.


----------



## oldman (Feb 19, 2019)

I’d go back tomorrow if the FAA would raise the age for retirement.


----------



## moosehead (Feb 26, 2019)

Well, the neighbour down the road was over the other day and told me he has returned to the "work force." He is now a greeter at Wal Mart. He also told me they are looking for retired folk. I'm thinking about it. Of course, the job I'd be perfectly suited for would be a shopping cart supervisor. I could just see me now...

"Hey, Bert...There's a cart blocking traffic in Isle three. Go and move it."

"Well, Doug, I would but my arthritis is kinda bad today and last time you sent me to Isle three I got lost."

"Here's a GPS for you...Now go get the cart!"

"How do you operate it?"

"Gee, Bert, Ill go myself! Which way's Isle three?"

Maybe I'll pass on the Wal Mart thing.....Think I'll look around for a job as a crossing guard.


----------



## ray188 (Feb 27, 2019)

oldman said:


> I’d go back tomorrow if the FAA would raise the age for retirement.



I did my time in Jax Center, NY Center, NAFEC (Tech Center) and HQ. Enjoyed it but am very happily retired.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2019)

moosehead said:


> Well, the neighbour down the road was over the other day and told me he has returned to the "work force." He is now a greeter at Wal Mart. He also told me they are looking for retired folk. I'm thinking about it. Of course, the job I'd be perfectly suited for would be a shopping cart supervisor. I could just see me now...
> 
> "Hey, Bert...There's a cart blocking traffic in Isle three. Go and move it."
> 
> ...


LOL! Maybe you'd better.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2019)

oldman said:


> I’d go back tomorrow if the FAA would raise the age for retirement.


Really?!  Out of curiosity..what is the FAA retirement age?


----------



## BillySink (Mar 14, 2019)

I miss the rush of success and sense of accomplishment.


----------

